# Paint.net Linie im nachhinein ändern



## regurge (14. Juli 2010)

wenn ich in Paint.net mit dem Linienwerkzeug eine Linie zeichne habe ich die Möglichkeit diese Linie noch anzupassen .. aber sobald ich ein anderes Werkzeug anklicke verliere ich diese Editierungsmöglichkeit --> wie kann ich aber wieder zu dieser Editierung zurückkehren?


----------



## Masterclavat (14. Juli 2010)

Das geht meines Wissens nach nicht. 

Das Beste, was du machen kannst ist, alles Rückgängig zu machen, bis die Linie wieder weg ist, um sie dann neuzuzeichnen.


----------

